

Quadcopter Project - phenylene
http://www.objc.io/issue-8/

======
danieleggert
This TED talk about quadcopters is also worth watching:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2itwFJCgFQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2itwFJCgFQ)

------
subpixel
Great design. That is all.

------
lipis
Awesome...!

------
tmpz
Great Project. Kudos!

